# Lock out times



## Andy in Sig (4 Feb 2008)

Would it be possible to take a look at the lock out times again? Everything has been fine for some months but now I find we are back to the situation where if I don't post for 5 mins or so I have to relog in. Perhaps bump the time up to half an hour?


----------



## Steve Austin (4 Feb 2008)

Working fine here. 

Delete your cookie?


----------



## Shaun (4 Feb 2008)

Use this link to get info on how to delete your cookie:

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=cookie&match=all&titlesonly=0

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Andy in Sig (6 Feb 2008)

Done it. Hope it works. Thanks.


----------

